# Any plumbers on here?



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2020)

All I need is 2 new blanking caps for the valvey type thingys on the top of the towel rail/radiator in our bathroom, but I just can't seem to find them.

I ordered THESE off Amazon naively thinking they were a standard size, (internally at least), but these are 24mm and 2mm smaller than the ones I need.

So I need 26mm ones and I'm not really bothered about the depth, although a lower profile would be preferred beggars obviously can't be choosers.

I have found THESE ones that look right, and although I only need the cosmetic covers I'd order them if I knew they'd fit. I have emailed them as the description doesn't include any sizes.

So apart from the above does anyone know where I can simply get two of these blasted covers from please?

T.I.A.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (16 May 2020)

Take a photo of your valves and go to your plumber's merchant


----------

